# 2A (both 40 yrs) + 1 C (4 years old)



## ddevane (12 Aug 2013)

Hi there

We are currently with Laya on FamilyCare and have received a quotation for each Adult of 1682 plus 212 for our son. Total cost after tax relief is 3685.25 (or 4,472 before tax relief).

Does any one have any suggestions for appropriate plans that provide relatively comprehensive cover but at lower cost?

No need for maternity care cover.

Thank you

p15353


----------



## snowyb (12 Aug 2013)

Hi ddevane,

Welcome to AAM.

Just a couple of quick questions;

What plan are you all on at the moment with Laya?
When  is your renewal date?

Snowyb


----------



## ddevane (12 Aug 2013)

Hi Snowyb

We are all on FamilyCare and have a renewal date of the 01-09-13

Thanks for prompt reply. I have read many of your extraordinary helpful posts to others and was hoping you would reply. Thanks again

p15353


----------



## snowyb (12 Aug 2013)

Hi ddevane,

The Laya plan called 'Connectcare' is identical to Family Care Plan at a much better price;
Adult details as follows;

Connectcare Plan;  price per adult;  990(1017)pa;  same hospital cover(better hi-tech hospital cover, lower shortfall per night) same outpatient.

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?50&351/


Child Option;  

NOTE;  The Family Care plan is the best value plan for children with Laya at the moment.
Children can be on different plans to adults so I would recommend leaving your son on Family Care plan.
Details as follows;

Family Care plan;   price per child; 212(218)pa;    good hospital cover + good outpatient cover 50% refund for gp,consultant,dental etc.

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?50/

prices in brackets include a 3% charge if you pay by instalments.

Total Overall Price;
2 adults x 1017 =  2034
1 child x 218     =    218

Total price;  2252pa


Big savings to be made,  identical cover for everyone - with better hi-tech hospital cover.

Regards, Snowyb


----------



## ddevane (13 Aug 2013)

Hi Snowyb

Thanks ever so much

I had looked at the Laya site and had not seen the connectcare plans. Rang them this morning and they say it is there under 'For employers'. I said I am not an employer so asked how the hell I was supposed to know that private individuals has access to the corporate schemes.....no answer.

Anyway, they gave me a quotation of 2458 and then I said, ah, but I want my son to remain on familycare...'Oh, yes, sir, he can do that, that will be a total premium of 2258.

I told them how frustrating it was to be dealing with them

Snowyb....my renewal quotation is for 3685 and you have just saved us over 1300 euro.....thanks you ever so much for taking the time to help as you did. PM on the way.

ddevane


----------



## ddevane (13 Aug 2013)

Snowyb

How do you send a PM on this forum?

Thanks


----------



## snowyb (13 Aug 2013)

Cheers!  You're very welcome.



The above link explains all about sending a private message.  I'm not sure if you
have to clock up a certain number of posts before this is enabled.  
Maybe others can advise in this area, with definite information.

All sorted for another year.

Snowyb


----------

